# Fall Photography Contest!



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

With the leaves on the trees being so beautiful here right now I thought I would host a Fall Photography Contest so you can show off their horses looking beautiful in the Fall colors. For the people living in the Southern Hemisphere (or anyone really who doesn't have a picture from this Fall) feel free to submit pictures from a past year.

Rules:
Only 1 entry per person
Submitting entries will be closed Friday (Oct. 24th) night. I'll pick and announce a winner on either Saturday (Oct 25th) or Sunday (Oct. 26th).
I will pick a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and Honorable Mention

Have fun!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooo, good idea! I shall have to take one.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

All of our colors are gone  And I didn't get home in time to get pictures of them in the fall colors! I can't wait to see what people have though!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gonna take my camera out today and snap some pictures


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad people are interested! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch took this photo, I LOVE it:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We don't have that much of Fall around here yet, but...  It was taken last weekend in park. Around my property there are no spectacular trees (except pine trees... lol!)... :sad:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

i don't have a fall one on this computer.... but..... I'm ready for the Christmas photo contest.LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

O-o-o-ps... I found a better one (more red leaves), also taken last weekend. So please disregard the 1st one...


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Leaves are about gone here now..they were really beautiful last week..should have taken some pics but I didn't. got this last nite though of our pony Spirit hanging out.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> O-o-o-ps... I found a better one (more red leaves), also taken last weekend. So please disregard the 1st one...



Aww this is pretty!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> O-o-o-ps... I found a better one (more red leaves), also taken last weekend. So please disregard the 1st one...


 I love this paint!!!! I may just have to steal him.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, best I got.
This is Imperious, my 11 year old Fresian Sport Horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, folks! You should of see her when I just got her as a yearling (and through how many frustrations I went with her lol!).  She changed a lot in 2.5 years (and still growing as she just turned 4).


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

my awesome friend Becky took this picture. Not alot of color, but it's still fall =]

my sisters horse (the grey) is spooking while my horse looks all tough and strong, lol


----------



## JayLee24 (Oct 22, 2008)

I really love that photo


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, that's a very cute one with leaves blown.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

cody and amy


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Its not very colorful, but it is from last weekend and I thought it was pretty.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh shoot! I missed it! I kept putting it off and now it's raining so I can't take my picture.  Really great pics from everyone!


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Closed! Thanks for your entrys everyone, I'll announce the winners sometime this weekend


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

And the winner is! … *ImperiousImpression*!! With this picture…

I love everything about this picture, the lighting is beautiful and it fits the Fall theme perfectly.










In 2nd place its … *JustDressageIt* (and FehrGroundRanch)! With this picture…











In 3rd place it’s… *kitten_val*! With this picture…












And Honorable Mention goes to … *ilovemydun *(and Becky)! With this picture…












Thanks to everyone who entered! I love seeing all your pictures, and it was very hard to pick my top four


----------

